# My Perfect Game



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I always talk about what the perfect game might be, and I thought it might be interesting to share ideas on here.

For me, I think it would be a cross between GTA, Test Drive Unlimited, Home and Oblivion. I would use the TDU game as the template, but rather than follow GTA's mission based walk through, have it completely open. Just masses of mini missions, but with some sort of story arc that loosely makes the game have a focus. Cerain mission would only appear as you gain the skills needed to realise they exist as mission. Have shops dotted around, places to hang out and socialise, competitive side missions just for braggin rights, and all based on a game world that is based online like the TDU format.

In this game, I would have the main character be designable by the player just like in Oblivion, and the world would have certain areas that would load taking you to another online server, and basically act like the town and villages in Oblivion. Outside of these would be the main game world like TDU and GTA. Plenty of missions to beat, skills to acquire, items to acquire and trade, and properties to invest in to make money. I would have the game world have its own mini economy and I would have it possible to buy a home from which to base your operations. Your home would be fully customisable and you could invite people in. Joining clans and holding meeting in your home, or clan houses would also be possible, and I'd make it so certain mission actually depended on team work.

In addition to all this, I would add fun parts just for taking a break on. Instead of just grabbing flying vehicles, I would make it so you needed in game currency to take a parachute jump etc, and add in leader boards for certain tasks you could chose to do or not do. This would work more like Pilot Wings and would add another aspect to the game. Even things like fishing trips, scuba trips etc could be added just to break up the mission part of the game. Add in trading of cars/Bikes/property and anything else you can think of and this game would be the best online console game ever IMO. Leader boards for the richest and most skilled players would also keep things interesting, and populating towns with arcades etc would further add to the experience.

I'd love to be part of making this game, and who knows, we may actually see it one day.

So what about you guys, anything on your wish list?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My comprehension of gaming is rather infantile. To me Tetris on my iPhone is the perfect game. I guess I just don't have the attention span needed to get into anything that requires more than four basic moves...:duh:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Dominos is a good one for the iPhone as well.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

mechman said:


> Dominos is a good one for the iPhone as well.


I'm not sure I would like to use that many I phones that way


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

mechman said:


> Dominos is a good one for the iPhone as well.


That sounds like it is about at my gaming level.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

oblivion and morrowind definitely!!! They still never get old!


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

The perfect game for me would be any game that didn't get launched before it was complete. The industry is cashing in on its own popularity by releasing games too soon to get the cash and move on to the next. Now that I'm done with my rant the perfect game for me would be Goldeneye reworked for the Xbox 360


----------

